# Time for a coolerdor Contest!!!



## drneves7 (Nov 21, 2006)

Well two humidors just about full. And no access to the roledex. Guess it is time for a coolerdor. Especially as there are about 90+ sticks coming from the devil site :bx and I thought I was under bidding. Well I think I have room for maybe 30 or 40. Probably not though.

So here is a question what is your suggestion for a cooler.

Let me know what cooler you think I should buy. Which ever cooler I buy the first person who suggested it will win a small sampler. And if I buy a cooler and nobody wins we will continue until somebody guess's the one that I bought. I will be picking it up Thursday or Friday.

Here is the info I need

Who makes it:

What Model:

How many qrts:


Heres an example:

Who makes it: Mr. Ice Chest

What Model: Super Chiller

How many qrts: 1000

Good luck and look for a second contest soon to come.

:z 
Dominic


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Not for the contest but some advice. The biggest one ya can find. YOU will need. 


Stacey


----------



## xxwaldoxx (Apr 2, 2006)

Ill go with the models I have

Make: Coleman
Model: Xtreme
Quarts:70

Make: Igloo
Model: Polar 120
Quarts 120


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

I would encourage you to get a 1/2 dozen smaller tupperware containers rather than a a single large cooler. It allows you to better organize your sticks and As much as I hate wal-mart, it's fun to check out their impressive collection of "ghetto-dors".


----------



## drneves7 (Nov 21, 2006)

drneves7 said:


> Well two humidors just about full. And no access to the roledex. Guess it is time for a coolerdor. Especially as there are about 90+ sticks coming from the devil site :bx and I thought I was under bidding. Well I think I have room for maybe 30 or 40. Probably not though.
> 
> So here is a question what is your suggestion for a cooler.
> 
> ...


Quick edit I forgot to say how many suggestions somebody can make. Since we have one post all ready. I will make it 2 suggestions/guess's per person, per day.


----------



## drneves7 (Nov 21, 2006)

JJG said:


> I would encourage you to get a 1/2 dozen smaller tupperware containers rather than a a single large cooler. It allows you to better organize your sticks and As much as I hate wal-mart, it's fun to check out their impressive collection of "ghetto-dors".


I already have a couple empty box's. And I just ordered a couple of cedar tray's the other day. So got that covered for now. But if I need more organization, that is probably what I will do.:al

2 hours till I am on vacation!:dr

Dominic


----------



## fugwumpy-cl (Sep 14, 2005)

Who makes it: Igloo
What Model: Max Cold
How many qrts: 150


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Coleman
Xtreme
100 qt


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Coleman 100 quart Chest cooler...not the Extreme.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

I like my "Igloo" Coolerador 168qts...... Bigg. I bought it at CostCo.

I made a base so it stands on end, inside it has molded slots that I slid spanish cedar shelves in, I have a about 15-20 boxes in it.

I use beads and a DC humidifer, a remote Oregon Scientific Remote Hygromter (from Target) these are cool... I have two oust fans( bought at grocery store)to move the air a little. It holds a very stedy RH....

See Pics attached.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

go w/the travel/picnic size coolers, at some point you'll have to move them and if by some dumb luck your sticks get sick....they all don't end up in quarantine awaiting release to be smoked


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

82 Quart Ultimate Xtreme Cooler
70 Quart Ultimate Xtreme Cooler
my guesses for today


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Dgar said:


> I like my "Igloo" Coolerador 168qts...... Bigg. I bought it at CostCo.
> 
> I made a base so it stands on end, inside it has molded slots that I slid spanish cedar shelves in, I have a about 15-20 boxes in it.
> 
> ...


nice set up!


----------



## wanlail (Oct 31, 2006)

xxwaldoxx said:


> Make: Igloo
> Model: Polar 120
> Quarts 120


this ones already taken, but i second it. esp at the 35 and change it costs at your local wallyworld


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Coleman
Steel Belted® Cooler
54 Quart 

These are a classic. I love the look of the stainless. They last forever and the seal is super tight. One of my issues with cooledors is they can be fugly. Very usefull and if tucked away in the basement but fugly all the same. Although I really dig the one with the little door dgar showed. Thats practical because you can reach your every day smokes without opening everything.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Dgar said:


> I like my "Igloo" Coolerador 168qts...... Bigg. I bought it at CostCo.
> 
> I made a base so it stands on end, inside it has molded slots that I slid spanish cedar shelves in, I have a about 15-20 boxes in it.
> 
> ...


Great idea, standing it up no the end and putting shelves in.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> Not for the contest but some advice. The biggest one ya can find. YOU will need.
> 
> Stacey


:tpd: 
SOOOOOO true. When I got my cooler, I thought, "I don't need anything too big ... I'll never fill it up." Famous last words. Ugh.

~d.

PS, be sure to let us know if you find it on sale somewhere ... especially this time of year. I bought mine at Big Lots.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Dgar - that is a great set up.

As they say with humidors - might as well go big. However, I am gonna go with:

Igloo 
either the promo 48 (I have) or flat ice chest
48 Qt

The thing I like about this size is that you can transport it *easily*, it's cheap (@ $17.00) at Walmart, and it allows for some variation. Two humis and two cooladors. One coolador I use for the deep freeze (long term aging) on cigars I don't intend to break into for a year. 2nd cooler I use for boxes I break up. Although the Vicksburg will fit boxes - nothing but singles. 2nd cooler I break boxes (take out 5) consolidate the box, log into the spreadsheet) and store. I like one I don't disturb and one I dig around in. I wouldn't want to dig around in the big 100 quart all the time. I am sure I will change my mind when/if I have more to store.

FWIW - Cheers,

BillyBarue

Thanks for the Contest!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Who makes it: Igloo

What Model:Max Cold

How many qrts:120


Who makes it:Coleman 

What Model: ultimate xtreme cooler

How many qrts:82


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Who makes it: Coleman
What Model: Extreme
How many qrts: 70

See mine holds many cigars - 6 Cedar trays - 6 boxes - odds and ends with room to spare.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

drneves7 said:


> Well two humidors just about full. And no access to the roledex. Guess it is time for a coolerdor. Especially as there are about 90+ sticks coming from the devil site :bx and I thought I was under bidding. Well I think I have room for maybe 30 or 40. Probably not though.
> 
> So here is a question what is your suggestion for a cooler.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat bro...luckily, I have a cooler stashed under the stairs in the basement not being used. I got some beads the other day and some bleach to clean it out. Now all that left is for me to get off my arss and do it!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Coleman
52 Quart 
Xtreme Cooler 

I went with the 52 Quart / Bigger the cooler the harder it is to hide in the house
I found the 52 Quart to be the perfect size for the bedroom  
I have 4 Cedar trays / 3 20 Count Humis / and 1lbs Beads in my Cooler 65% RH

They Dont call me Mr. Sexy Cooler!!! for nothing LOL 
<---------------------------------------------------


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

drneves7 said:


> Well two humidors just about full. And no access to the roledex. Guess it is time for a coolerdor. Especially as there are about 90+ sticks coming from the devil site :bx and I thought I was under bidding. Well I think I have room for maybe 30 or 40. Probably not though.
> 
> So here is a question what is your suggestion for a cooler.
> 
> ...


----------



## drneves7 (Nov 21, 2006)

Well I am going to go pick up my cooler tomorow. Any more suggestions/guess's at what I will by. Come on free cigars. 2 guess's per person per day.

Dominic


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

well it's 1154 PM here so in the next 6 minutes I can maybe come up with 4 guesses. For now:

1) Igloo
Marine 
54 quart

BTW, On clearance at Walmart for $25.00 (http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4994241)

2) Igloo
Marine cool roller
70 quart

(http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5014194)


----------



## Rploaded (Nov 7, 2006)

Dux said:


> Coleman
> 52 Quart
> Xtreme Cooler
> 
> ...


Mr Sexy Cooler!! LOL

Thats a perfect name for the blue love machine!!!

Gawd is that thing Hawt!!!

J/K

My advice is get something bigger then you need.

Oh and my guess

Brand:igloo
Model: The right one!
Size: 120QT

Ryan


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

my final guess attached


----------



## DudeGroovin (Oct 16, 2006)

The elite electronic Mini-fridge:
http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/gear/6ad2/

Dude


----------



## AnimageCGF (Oct 28, 2006)

Dgar, That's an awesome setup.

If i find some time, i'll probably fashion myself up something like that, but maybe for inside my closet on my dresser.

I have no time or money, so a little project like this will be fun and rewarding.

Leave it up to BOTL's to show their creativity.


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Coleman 
Extreme Marine
58 quart

I decided on the 58 for me because it holds a lot of cigars (compared to how often I smoke) and it's still easy to move around. Holds 6 trays and 6 boxes easily. I could get more in there but I'm lazy. Have one oust fan and 65% beads and it's rock solid.


----------



## scotton (Dec 18, 2006)

Walmart has the Igloo 120 on sale on their website for $35. And this time of year, it's difficult finding the big coolers.

So in the spirit of this highly educational and informative post, my guess is the Igloo 120qt.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I am sure the Igloo 120 *(on sale on their website for $35)* will be the winner, but it has already been guessed - I think it was the very first entrant.


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Igloo
48 QT
Flat Ice Chest


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Slow Burn said:


> Igloo
> 48 QT
> Flat Ice Chest


that one has been chosen already also - dag nab it!!


----------



## drneves7 (Nov 21, 2006)

Well it took me a day or two to get it. But I finally braved the shopping nightmare that is Christmas weekend. Well I was very limited on my choices everything had wheels. I had my eyes on the steel coleman but my back hurt and it was on the top shelf. Maybe next time. Any how heres a hint its more than 50 qrts and less than 100 qrts. First right guess wins. Once again manufacture, make and size (in qrts). 

Good luck Dominic


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Coleman
Extreme Marine
58 quart?










I love mine


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Coleman® 62 Quart Wheeled Cooler


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Coleman 

Extreme

70 quart


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Igloo

Marine

94 quart


----------



## exthawk (Dec 19, 2006)

Igloo MaxCold 60-Quart Wheeled Cooler


----------



## drneves7 (Nov 21, 2006)

It is somthing an Eskimo may like.

Dominic


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

drneves7 said:


> It is somthing an Eskimo may like.
> 
> Dominic


MaxCold 60Q 
Wheeled
Igloo


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Coleman
Ulitimate Xtreme wheeled
82 quart


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

drneves7 said:


> Well it took me a day or two to get it. But I finally braved the shopping nightmare that is Christmas weekend. Well I was very limited on my choices everything had wheels. I had my eyes on the steel coleman but my back hurt and it was on the top shelf. Maybe next time. Any how heres a hint its more than 50 qrts and less than 100 qrts. First right guess wins. Once again manufacture, make and size (in qrts).
> 
> Good luck Dominic


So are you saying that nobody guessed right or are you resetting the game and all previous guesses are void? What's the deal here=


----------



## drneves7 (Nov 21, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> So are you saying that nobody guessed right or are you resetting the game and all previous guesses are void? What's the deal here=


Sorry about that but yes it is still going. I didn't buy one that anybody suggested. So let the guessing begin. And let me rephrase that when I went shopping they almost all had wheels. So there were very few for me to choose from.

Good luck 
Dominic


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Igloo Marine 94 qt.

Igloo Marine 72 qt.

Igloo Marine 54 qt.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Igloo Legend 54 Qt


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Igloo MaxCold 80 Qt. I don't think this one was guessed


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Igloo Ice Cube 60 Qt.

When you said let the guessing begin....does that mean no more 2 guesses per day limit?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Igloo Sportsman 100qt
Igloo Quick & Cool 100 Cooler


----------



## drneves7 (Nov 21, 2006)

JPH said:


> Igloo Ice Cube 60 Qt.
> 
> When you said let the guessing begin....does that mean no more 2 guesses per day limit?


Still two a day.

Good luck you guys are on the right track.

Dominic


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

Ice Cube MaxCold 70 qt Roller
Ice Cube Ultra Roller 60 qt


----------



## exthawk (Dec 19, 2006)

Igloo Sportsman 100
Igloo Legend 54


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Igloo 
Ice Cube Max Cold 
70 Qts. (Not the Roller)

Igloo
Marine
54 Qts.


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Igloo MaxCold 80 -Ice Blue 80qt

Igloo Ice Cube 60 Ultra 60qt (non roller)


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

got me thinking,
so I went to wallymart and picked up my second
*Igloo Polar 120*

now just curious what you got.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

This is the 1 we should all buy:
Ultra Cool Long Ice Chest 195QT UC220L


----------



## drneves7 (Nov 21, 2006)

My new ice chest is as cold as it gets.

Dominic


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Igloo MaxCold 50

Igloo MaxCold 100


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Coleman Ultimate Xtreme
58 quart


----------



## exthawk (Dec 19, 2006)

igloo maxcold 70
igloo maxcold 80


----------



## drneves7 (Nov 21, 2006)

exthawk said:


> igloo maxcold 70
> igloo maxcold 80


We have a winner!!
I got the 70 qrt. PM me your address. So I can get the sticks out.

Thanks for playing when I get back to California I am going to stock the cooler. A delivery of about 60 gars from the devil site should be here friday.
Look for a new contest then.

Happy New Years
Dominic


----------



## drneves7 (Nov 21, 2006)

gvarsity said:


> Coleman
> Steel Belted® Cooler
> 54 Quart


gvarsity pm me your address. You are getting a small prize because if my back didn't hurt and the chest wasn't on the top shelf that was what I was going to get.

Happy New Year
Dominic


----------



## stogeyman (Nov 19, 2006)

Just wanted to put my two cents in. Here's a pic of my coolerdor that I thought was plenty big until now. It's an Igloo Ultra 70.


----------



## Slow Burn (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the contest drneves7!!! Congrats exthawk!!!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

stogeyman said:


> Just wanted to put my two cents in. Here's a pic of my coolerdor that I thought was plenty big until now. It's an Igloo Ultra 70.
> View attachment 3819


Nice Cooler / I might have to try and build something like that


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i use an igloo
ultra cold
50 qt.
cheap ($20-25) & if it'll keep ice for 5 days in 90 degrees (advertised & verified) you know it has a good seal

actually, get at least 2-that way you can organize by strength/body & not have any marrying of flavors that you don't want-plus it sounds like you're gonna need the room!


----------



## exthawk (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks,
Great contest I'm looking forward to your next contest. I cant wait till I need to make a Coolador too.


----------



## drneves7 (Nov 21, 2006)

Damn holidays and now a day of mourning. I totally respect that. don't get me wrong just want to get the winners there cigars. I will try to send them out on Wendsday if they don't decide to just take the whole week off. Maybe I am just bitter because I went back to work yesterday. And have to work the rest of week.:c Oh well. I will get off of the :sb 

Happy New Year

Dominic


----------



## drneves7 (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry about the wait for the sticks they are going out today I will pm the winners a little later.

Dominic


----------



## exthawk (Dec 19, 2006)

Just recieved my prize from this contest. Let me just say I'm glad I won. He absolutly rewards his winners.

5 Vegas Gold Toro
5 Vegas Limitada 06 belisco
5 Vegas Double Corona
Rocky Patel Sungrown Toro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Toro
Romeo Y Juliete 1875 Churchill
Gisbert Robusto
H. Upmann #100 Robusto
La Aurora Maduro Robusto

Thank you so much Dominic.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

I agree. Great contest. Very generous to the almost winner.  Sorry to hear about the back. Got my prize the other day. Was going to post pics but stupid stupid camera. Getting a new one of those tomorrow. Thanks again.

Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro
Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Toro
5 Vegas Gold Toro
5 Vegas Limitada 06 belisco
Romeo Y Juliete 1875 Churchill
Gisbert Robusto


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Here is the pics. Just got my new camera so I can actually have some cigar ****.


----------



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

kjd2121 said:


> Who makes it: Coleman
> What Model: Extreme
> How many qrts: 70
> 
> See mine holds many cigars - 6 Cedar trays - 6 boxes - odds and ends with room to spare.


where did u get the cedar trays? your humidor?


----------



## bigdog20 (Jul 18, 2007)

kjd2121 said:


> Who makes it: Coleman
> What Model: Extreme
> How many qrts: 70
> 
> See mine holds many cigars - 6 Cedar trays - 6 boxes - odds and ends with room to spare.


how much beads does that thing need?


----------

